# Your favorite wafer light.



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

The Lithonia WF4 / WF6 / WF8 line is the best built in my opinion, like them more than the Halos.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the Lithonias. My preference is Lotus but they’re pricy.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Upon reading multiple threads lately on wafer lights I will be installing some at my place (finally, where needed). I need some schooling on wafer lights. I haven't done any lights in a residence in years and the last time I did can lights were the norm. So what is your favorite brand, size, and/or model of wafer lights? I want something that will last and is dimmable. I was hesitant to consider wafers at first because standard cans seems to last for ever and you can always change out the bulbs. But wafers seem to be a favorite by the guys who do this daily.
> 
> Any recommendations or tips would be great. I'm assuming you can change out the wafer and driver later as needed without much work if its mounted were accessible from the light cutout. Also, how many years (real life) do you get out of these. I was hoping to stick to quality brands that I can get replacements for as needed years later. Thanks.


Good quality thread.

I do residential every day, but not a lot of recessed lighting installations. I’m glad you posted this.


----------



## newbie44 (Jan 21, 2012)

I like lithonias and the jbox is larger than most ive installed. There are a lot of shitty wafer lights out there.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

On my last job I used Lithonia 4" and Halo 4" and RAB 4" I liked the RAB the best. The clips were stronger. The junction box was larger. It had a wider range of colors, 2700K to 5000K. They also have a slight recess and do not look like a shower light. I was disappointed that the Lithonia 4 inch wafer and the Lithonia 4 inch gimbal did not have the same color selection. The Homeowner wanted the 4000K setting. The flat wafer selection is 3000K, 4000K, and 5000K. The gimbals have 2700K, 3000K, and 3500K. Who uses 4000K in a house. Everything looks grey when dimming. The reason for three different brands in the same house is there was a time constraint and the supply houses have a limited stock at present.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

kb1jb1 said:


> On my last job I used Lithonia 4" and Halo 4" and RAB 4" I liked the RAB the best. The clips were stronger. The junction box was larger. It had a wider range of colors, 2700K to 5000K. They also have a slight recess and do not look like a shower light. I was disappointed that the Lithonia 4 inch wafer and the Lithonia 4 inch gimbal did not have the same color selection. The Homeowner wanted the 4000K setting. The flat wafer selection is 3000K, 4000K, and 5000K. The gimbals have 2700K, 3000K, and 3500K. Who uses 4000K in a house. Everything looks grey when dimming.


With the lithonias I think its a matter of which part number you order. I've gotten them both ways. And of you use them for more than residential the cooler colors are useful. I've used them at 3000, 4000 and 5000K already, depending on what the customer was looking for.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Forge Boyz said:


> With the lithonias I think its a matter of which part number you order. I've gotten them both ways. And of you use them for more than residential the cooler colors are useful. I've used them at 3000, 4000 and 5000K already, depending on what the customer was looking for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I did not have time to order. I went to three different supply houses just to get the job done. 50 - 4 ' Lithonia, 20 - Lithonia 4" gimbal. 20 - 4" RAB and finished off with 6 - 4" Halo. Colors matched except the gimbal ones for the sloped ceiling.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks, this is super helpful.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

In my own house, if I am staying there for a long time, I think I'd only install wafer lights if it saves me a LOT of work. To me the cans themselves are a good investment, flexible and next to no maintenance. I prefer the look of regular recessed lighting that is actually recessed. With wafers, I am sure there will be a time before long when you can't get a replacement light to match the others or a replacement driver or some other pain in the ass, or I want to change to a different temperature, or etc. etc. There was some good discussion in this thread

https://www.electriciantalk.com/thr...oes-this-even-make-sense.274770/#post-5234296


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

splatz said:


> To me the cans themselves are a good investment, flexible and next to no maintenance. I prefer the look of regular recessed lighting that is actually recessed. With wafers, I am sure there will be a time before long when you can't get a replacement light to match the others or a replacement driver or some other pain in the ass, or I want to change to a different temperature, or etc. etc.


Lighting is fun, however the industry changes so quickly that its impossible to keep up with. I also don’t like the fact that everything is designed now just to crap out in a few years and be completely replaced with a new fixture.

I share your mind set, way better to have some type of fixture that you can just replace a lamp whenever it goes out. Too bad we are getting away from this design. LEDs are awesome - but that throw away when done engineering is pretty wasteful.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I will use cans in new construction in an uninsulated ceiling. In an insulated ceiling we need to use a huge vapour barrier boot (see image) which is a PITA. I prefer a low profile fixture that mounts on an octagon box for insulated ceilings. A deep box to accommodate the driver is a good idea







. Everything else is wafer style.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

WF4 cost me about $16, color selectable. I could easily see that offsetting the cost of bulbs and my time during it's expected lifetime.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

newbie44 said:


> I like lithonias and the jbox is larger than most ive installed. There are a lot of shitty wafer lights out there.


x2, we like the 3/4/5k adjustable ones the best.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

splatz said:


> In my own house, if I am staying there for a long time, I think I'd only install wafer lights if it saves me a LOT of work. To me the cans themselves are a good investment, flexible and next to no maintenance. I prefer the look of regular recessed lighting that is actually recessed. With wafers, I am sure there will be a time before long when you can't get a replacement light to match the others or a replacement driver or some other pain in the ass, or I want to change to a different temperature, or etc. etc. There was some good discussion in this thread
> 
> https://www.electriciantalk.com/thr...oes-this-even-make-sense.274770/#post-5234296


Agreed


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I feel as long as you stick with a name brand product you’ll be alright. No amazon bs.


----------



## J Caff (Nov 9, 2021)

As most guys here have said, WF4 seems to be the general favorite. However if you can spare a little extra headroom for the light itself, Standard makes a gimble that looks really clean, and eliminates some of the glare that wafer pots tend to have








High Lumen LED Downlight - LED Gimbal | Stanpro


The High Lumen and performing Gimbal LED downlight and performance is warm dim which will suit both residential and commercial applications.




www.standardpro.com


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I stopped ordering lithonia because of defects ranging from missing items in boxes, failing drivers… **** it, now i get whatever I can find as they all seem like the same ****


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

@MotoGP1199 - what did you end up doing/using? What year is your duc? 🧑🏻‍🎄


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

this is what i like









PARMIDA (12 Pack) 5/6 Inch Dimmable LED Disk Light Surface Flush Mount 15W, UL Listed, Recessed Retrofit Ceiling Lights, Energy Star, Installs into Junction Box Or Recessed Can, 1050lm - 5000K - - Amazon.com


PARMIDA (12 Pack) 5/6 Inch Dimmable LED Disk Light Surface Flush Mount 15W, UL Listed, Recessed Retrofit Ceiling Lights, Energy Star, Installs into Junction Box Or Recessed Can, 1050lm - 5000K - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





I have used them for about 5 yrs now. no call backs. Zero bad out of the box. damp location rated, so Boat houses. 

7 to 8 dollars a unit depending on order quantity

standard ceiling box, no drivers, just hook up 3 wires and run in the 2 screws. done deal

LOVE EM !!!!


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

taglicious said:


> @MotoGP1199 - what did you end up doing/using? What year is your duc? 🧑🏻‍🎄


I ended up installing some HALO extra low profile LED housings with LED retro-fit can lights. I decided to go this route so it was easy to just swap out the retro fit can lights in the future if needed. I also went this route as I prefer the look of the lights being slightly recessed in the ceiling verses being flush.

*HALO H245RICAT IC, Ultra-Shallow, Raw Finish Recessed Housing, 4" 







*


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I ended up installing some HALO extra low profile LED housings with LED retro-fit can lights. I decided to go this route so it was easy to just swap out the retro fit can lights in the future if needed. I also went this route as I prefer the look of the lights being slightly recessed in the ceiling verses being flush.
> 
> *HALO H245RICAT IC, Ultra-Shallow, Raw Finish Recessed Housing, 4"
> View attachment 161411
> *


I like those


----------

